# s.s.Orbita.



## charles nun (May 20, 2009)

My father Charles August NUNN was at sea for many years. I have no knowledge of his ships but the Lines were Elder & Fyffes, British Tankers and, for a short while in the Depression, on trawlers out of Milford Haven and Swansea.

By sheer chance, whilst researching family history, I came across a crew manifest for the Orbita arriving in New York from Southampton on 9th. June. 1925. A Charles Nunn, of about Dad` age and height is listed as barber - presumably for the passengers. To the best of my knowledge Dad had never barbered in his life; he was in the engine room although not certificated.
The coincidence is that the Chief Steward on the ship, Charles Ernest SHERWOD, was an uncle of my mothers. She did not meet my father until about 1931/2 some five or six years later!

Was the barber my father? I would have thought perhaps unlikely as a passenger barber would have been well qualified.

If it was him did he meet my mother though her uncle?

Alas, now too late to ask as she died several years ago.

Dad later became a ships` chandler in Newport, Monmouthsire dying in 1967.

Any comments, information or help in tracing Dad`s ships would be most appreciated.

Charles Nunn (Junior as they say in the U.S.)


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
Your father may have records in the Fourth Register of Merchant Seamen.
Send an e-mail with as much detail as you can to
Southampton City Archive 
Southampton City Council 
South Block Basement 
Civic Centre 
Southampton 
SO14 7LY 
Telephone +44(0) 23 8083 2251 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: Southampton City Archive 

They charge £10 sterling for a search.
Let us know how you get on.

Roger


----------



## charles nun (May 20, 2009)

Roger:

Many thanks. i will get on to that address A.S.A.P.

Charles


----------

